# Where to find SLP lid



## S2kmaniac81 (Nov 24, 2006)

I just bought an 04' GTO and was searching around the net to find a airbox lid. Where is the best place to buy one for my car? I went to SLP online and all I saw where one's for a Camaro and TA's. Thanks for the future help!!


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

There is no lid fot the LS1 GTO.

The airbox on the F-Bodies is much different than the GTO and came very resricted with baffles.


----------

